# 2 Idiots Logging Shirts



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 28, 2014)

For those who have been waiting so patiently for 2 Idiot Logging shirts, I must say this. I will have a batch made up BUT.... I will need payment ahead of time and you will have to wait to get your shirts. I simply don't have the money up front to order 100-200 shirts. I will first need to get an idea of sizes and quantities required in order to figure out prices. Prices will include shipping to the lower 48 states.
DO NOT place your order here. I will be posting an email address for you to use for that! Once my email is posted, please send me qty and sizes you would like.
I will also be setting up a PayPal account when the time comes. Thank you for your patience!

Jeremy



Here's the email folks.....

[email protected]


----------



## Spectre468 (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice!

Oh, and "I have a potty mouth"!!!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 28, 2014)

Email sent.


----------



## banana boat (Dec 28, 2014)

Price?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 28, 2014)

Don't forget to include username and forum which I can reach you at!!!


----------



## Ironworker (Dec 28, 2014)

Having problems emailing you, I'll take one XL, and I'll send you a money order when the time comes.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 28, 2014)

banana boat said:


> Price?


That's what this thread is intended for.
Please re read the OP


----------



## Overclock (Dec 28, 2014)

Maybe I'm not in the loop, but why would anyone want to be an idiot?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 28, 2014)

Someone school the newb please


----------



## banana boat (Dec 28, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> That's what this thread is intended for.
> Please re read the OP


 

Well the price is needed to know if I want one lol


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm guessing $20-25 shipped.
But for you....$45


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 28, 2014)

He's not a noob


----------



## angelo c (Dec 28, 2014)

Im sorry did you say NOT to order mine here ?


well then in honor of Phil......I'd like to order mine HERE !!!!

then "I have a potty mouth" !!!!

(XL for muh big belly coverage)

that email thingee wuz too long fer muh thubby stumbz


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 28, 2014)

No email
No shirt
+ "I have a potty mouth"


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 28, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> He's not a noob
> View attachment 390144
> View attachment 390141


Then why the dumb question...

Hey John.....sup


----------



## angelo c (Dec 28, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> No email
> No shirt
> + "I have a potty mouth"



thank you very not....


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 28, 2014)

Email sent with size, username, and quantity. ... Thanks bud!!

I'd like to see you make a couple bucks on this. It's worth your time and energy.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 28, 2014)

Tell ya what...
Since some people don't have access to email and others can't follow directions,
Let's use this thread as a sign up sheet.
Post your name, size and qty.
The next person will copy and paste in their reply and so on.
We are are familiar with this style of sign up....so let's run with that


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 28, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Email sent with size, username, and quantity. ... Thanks bud!!
> 
> I'd like to see you make a couple bucks on this. It's worth your time and energy.


Sup Dex!!
Wanna advertise on FHC?

Guess I should say, will I be able to?


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 28, 2014)

Stihl livin 2- 2xl


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 28, 2014)

Overclock said:


> Maybe I'm not in the loop, but why would anyone want to be an idiot?


 
Sometimes it is best to remain silent.


----------



## spencerpaving (Dec 28, 2014)

I haven't worn mine since Phil passing...it is now safely tucked away only to be worn at the nygtg. Oh and "I have a potty mouth"!


----------



## treesmith (Dec 28, 2014)

Can you put "I have a potty mouth" on the back?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 28, 2014)

treesmith said:


> Can you put "I have a potty mouth" on the back?


Look at the saw in my signature logo.
On the bar you'll see "I have a potty mouth"


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 29, 2014)

Bilge Rat LT 20 needs

2 large shirts

Thanks


----------



## Ray Bell (Dec 29, 2014)

I would buy two X-L


----------



## Roost426 (Dec 29, 2014)

I would take two xl's


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 29, 2014)

Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 29, 2014)

Good Grief! Nobody understands how to "reply", remove the quotes, and add their freaking name?


+"I have a potty mouth"


----------



## nmurph (Dec 29, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Good Grief! Nobody understands how to "reply", remove the quotes, and add their freaking name?
> 
> 
> +"I have a potty mouth"


Those get a shirt that just says "Id D Ut"


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 29, 2014)

Would you like us to add our name to the list if we already emailed you?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 29, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> Would you like us to add our name to the list if we already emailed you?


Yes


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 29, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Stihl livin (2) XXL
> Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
> Ray Bell, (2) XL
> Roost426 (2) XL
> Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M



Copy - Paste - Add Your name - Post Reply

This is an easier way than keeping track of emails. For those that already sent me an email adding your name here is not completely necessary, but it sure would help keep everyone's name together in one place.

Thanks
Jeremy


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 29, 2014)

treesmith said:


> Can you put "I have a potty mouth" on the back?


Maybe "Wood Sport" on the back would be better than "I have a potty mouth".
John


----------



## treesmith (Dec 29, 2014)

Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
nyzpaozhi (1) XL
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M


----------



## GCJenks204 (Dec 29, 2014)

Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
nyzpaozhi (1) XL
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M
GCJenks204 (2) XL any option for a long sleeve version?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 29, 2014)

Shirts will all be short sleeve. Sorry.
Summer is just around the corner.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 29, 2014)

I've been speaking with the company who made the shirts last time. They have been extremely helpful. They were able to pull up Phils account for me so I won't have to start from scratch!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 29, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Maybe "Wood Sport" on the back would be better than "I have a potty mouth".
> John


If you knew Phil ,the shirts are in memory of ,the "I have a potty mouth" would make more sense .I still have a couple Phil sent me off the first batch that were made up .


----------



## nmurph (Dec 29, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Maybe "Wood Sport" on the back would be better than "I have a potty mouth".
> John



Yes, I would take one of these.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 29, 2014)

Here's the new and improved design.





We didn't like the clip art saw so I photoshopped an 08Super.
Still waiting on the sleeve design


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 29, 2014)

We are at 56 shirts right now.
We need at least 100 to make this happen


----------



## bplust (Dec 29, 2014)

ill take 5. would you restitch a few into hot pants?


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
nyzpaozhi (1) XL
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M
GCJenks204 (2) XL any option for a long sleeve version?
Rookie1 (1) xl (1) xxl


----------



## Ray Bell (Dec 29, 2014)

Rookie1 said:


> Stihl livin (2) XXL
> Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
> Ray Bell, (2) XL
> Roost426 (2) XL
> ...


Ray Bell (1) L Note: this is in addition to the (2) XL


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Dec 29, 2014)

I've already emailed ya J.....any chance you could up mine to a matched pair?

I will only send payment upon receipt of Bryan rocking the hot pants though.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 29, 2014)

Duke Thieroff said:


> I've already emailed ya J.....any chance you could up mine to a matched pair?
> 
> I will only send payment upon receipt of Bryan rocking the hot pants though.


You got it buddy!!


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Dec 29, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> You got it buddy!!


Is that a confirmation on the pics, the shirts or both?


----------



## psuiewalsh (Dec 29, 2014)

Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL (1) L 
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
nyzpaozhi (1) XL
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M
GCJenks204 (2) XL any option for a long sleeve version?
Rookie1 (1) xl (1) xxl
psuiewalsh (1) L


----------



## psuiewalsh (Dec 29, 2014)

Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL (1) L
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
nyzpaozhi (1) XL
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M
GCJenks204 (2) XL any option for a long sleeve version?
Rookie1 (1) xl (1) xxl
psuiewalsh (1) L
bplust ill take 5. would you restitch a few into hot pants


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm just going to throw this out there.....


"I have a potty mouth"!


----------



## Coro cutter (Dec 29, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> Stihl livin (2) XXL
> Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
> Ray Bell, (2) XL (1) L
> Roost426 (2) XL
> ...


Coro cutter (1) xxl


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL (1) L
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
nyzpaozhi (1) XL
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M
GCJenks204 (2) XL
Rookie1 (1) XL (1) XXL
psuiewalsh (1) L
bplust (5) size?
Coro cutter (1) XXL


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 29, 2014)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Is that a confirmation on the pics, the shirts or both?


Shirts
You'll have to get with Bryan for the tights. I'll take the pics, but he needs to be willing


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Dec 29, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Shirts
> You'll have to get with Bryan for the tights. I'll take the pics, but he needs to be willing


You have no idea what Bryan's willing to do.


No.
Idea.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 29, 2014)

Duke Thieroff said:


> You have no idea what Bryan's willing to do.
> 
> 
> No.
> Idea.



Do I hear banjos?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 29, 2014)

Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL (1) L
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
nyzpaozhi (1) XL
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M
GCJenks204 (2) XL
Rookie1 (1) XL (1) XXL
psuiewalsh (1) L
bplust (5) size?
Coro cutter (1) XXL
Guido Salvage (1) L


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 29, 2014)

]Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL (1) L
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
nyzpaozhi (1) XL
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M
GCJenks204 (2) XL
Rookie1 (1) XL (1) XXL
psuiewalsh (1) L
bplust (5) size?
Coro cutter (1) XXL
Guido Salvage (1) L[/QUOTE]
Deets066 (2) XL


----------



## hseII (Dec 29, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Someone school the newb please


Brush Ass is not a Newb


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 29, 2014)

hseII said:


> Brush Ass is not a Newb


Is that is new alias?
He can go fark himself


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 29, 2014)

banana boat said:


> Price?





Based on 100 shirts the pricing will be as follows;

S-XL = $18 + SH
XXL = $20 + SH
XXXL = $22 + SH

Im thinking flat rate envelopes or something?


----------



## treesmith (Dec 29, 2014)

When do you need payment?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 29, 2014)

treesmith said:


> When do you need payment?


When I figure out how many shirts I need to order.
I'm gonna run this for a few weeks to give everybody a chance. Not everyone logs in on a daily basis.

I've got to set up a separate checking/savings account and PayPal account yet so please be patient.


----------



## redoakneck (Dec 29, 2014)

Might have to do a xl and a xxxl, who do I pay???


----------



## redoakneck (Dec 29, 2014)

redoakneck said:


> Might have to do a xl and a xxxl, who do I pay???


Sorry, I'm an idiot don't read any directions, and stuff.


----------



## Coro cutter (Dec 29, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> When I figure out how many shirts I need to order.
> I'm gonna run this for a few weeks to give everybody a chance. Not everyone logs in on a daily basis.
> 
> I've got to set up a checking/savings account and PayPal account yet so please be patient.


]Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL (1) L
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
nyzpaozhi (1) XL
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M
GCJenks204 (2) XL
Rookie1 (1) XL (1) XXL
psuiewalsh (1) L
bplust (5) size?
Coro cutter (1) xl (1) XXL
Guido Salvage (1) L[/QUOTE]
Deets066 (2) XL



Adirondackstihl said:


> Do I hear banjos?


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 29, 2014)

redoakneck said:


> Might have to do a xl and a xxxl, who do I pay???


I added your name to the list, so you're definitely buying them now!

Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL (1) L
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
nyzpaozhi (1) XL
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M
GCJenks204 (2) XL
Rookie1 (1) XL (1) XXL
psuiewalsh (1) L
bplust (5) size?
Coro cutter (1) XXL
Guido Salvage (1) L
Deets066 (2) XL
redoakneck (1) XL (1) XXXL


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for keeping this organized Clint!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 30, 2014)

Bump for more shirts


----------



## redoakneck (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for helping me with my decision, I am such an an idiot!!!

Where's my saw???? OH, under that tree I just cut down, looks kinda smashed, what an idiot!!!!!


----------



## boxygen (Dec 30, 2014)

Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL (1) L
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
nyzpaozhi (1) XL
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M
GCJenks204 (2) XL
Rookie1 (1) XL (1) XXL
psuiewalsh (1) L
bplust (5) size?
Coro cutter (1) XXL
Guido Salvage (1) L
Deets066 (2) XL
redoakneck (1) XL (1) XXXL
Boxygen (2) M


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 30, 2014)

Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL (1) L
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
nyzpaozhi (1) XL
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M
GCJenks204 (2) XL
Rookie1 (1) XL (1) XXL
psuiewalsh (1) L
bplust (5) size?
Coro cutter (1) XXL
Guido Salvage (1) L
Deets066 (2) XL
redoakneck (1) XL (1) XXXL
Boxygen (2) M
Blsnelling (1) L


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 30, 2014)

Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL (1) L
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
nyzpaozhi (1) XL
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M
GCJenks204 (2) XL
Rookie1 (1) XL (1) XXL
psuiewalsh (1) L
bplust (5) size?
Coro cutter (1) XXL
Guido Salvage (1) L
Deets066 (2) XL
redoakneck (1) XL (1) XXXL
Boxygen (2) M
RR2 (1)XL (1)M


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 30, 2014)

My name got cut off, RR.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 30, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> My name got cut off, RR.


Already got ya on the spreadsheet.
All good!!


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Dec 30, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Already got ya on the spreadsheet.
> All good!!


Uh....

He said spread.


----------



## WoodBoss83 (Dec 30, 2014)

Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL (1) L
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
nyzpaozhi (1) XL
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M
GCJenks204 (2) XL
Rookie1 (1) XL (1) XXL
psuiewalsh (1) L
bplust (5) size?
Coro cutter (1) XXL
Guido Salvage (1) L
Deets066 (2) XL
redoakneck (1) XL (1) XXXL
Boxygen (2) M
RR2 (1)XL (1)M
woodboss83 (2) L


----------



## malk315 (Dec 30, 2014)

Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL (1) L
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
nyzpaozhi (1) XL
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M
GCJenks204 (2) XL
Rookie1 (1) XL (1) XXL
psuiewalsh (1) L
bplust (5) size?
Coro cutter (1) XXL
Guido Salvage (1) L
Deets066 (2) XL
redoakneck (1) XL (1) XXXL
Boxygen (2) M
Blsnelling (1) L
RR2 (1)XL (1)M
woodboss83 (2) L
malk315 (2) XXXL

I re-added Brad after Boxygen.
Jeremy -- I e-mailed you too. Whatever it takes I'd like Qty 2 shirts in 3XL size I'm good for the money. Thanks!


----------



## boxygen (Dec 30, 2014)

Bump. People need these shirts.


----------



## hseII (Dec 30, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Already got ya on the spreadsheet.
> All good!!


Email Scented Yesterday Homo.

"I have a potty mouth" using a 2 Stack Mack with a winda in the back


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 30, 2014)

More shirts..... More shirts!....MORE SHIRTS!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 30, 2014)

hseII said:


> Email Scented Yesterday Homo.
> 
> "I have a potty mouth" using a 2 Stack Mack with a winda in the back


Reported
And I crossed yer effin name off the list too.
I'll send you some used underwear..... Dirty of course


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 30, 2014)

boxygen said:


> Bump. People need these shirts.


we're doin good!
Keep the pace up!!


----------



## boxygen (Dec 30, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> some used underwear..... Dirty of course



Boxygen (2) M


----------



## Deets066 (Dec 30, 2014)

"]Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL (1) L
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
nyzpaozhi (1) XL
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M
GCJenks204 (2) XL
Rookie1 (1) XL (1) XXL
psuiewalsh (1) L
bplust (5) size?
Coro cutter (1) XXL
Guido Salvage (1) L
Deets066 (2) XL- (1) S
redoakneck (1) XL (1) XXXL
Boxygen (2) M
Blsnelling (1) L
RR2 (1)XL (1)M
woodboss83 (2) L
malk315 (2) XXXL


----------



## hseII (Dec 30, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Reported
> And I crossed yer effin name off the list too.
> I'll send you some used underwear..... Dirty of course


2 Stripe Please. 

That's the ones with the stripe on both the inside and outside


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 30, 2014)

boxygen said:


> Boxygen (2) M


Address?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 30, 2014)

hseII said:


> 2 Stripe Please.
> 
> That's the ones with the stripe on both the inside and outside


Might have to break into Philips stash for the racing versions.


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 30, 2014)

I'd like an XL please.


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 30, 2014)

So, just FYI, the XXXXXXXXL shirt I got last year is a little tight on my massive pecs and lats. If u'r a manly man like me, you should consider an XXXXXXXXXL


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 31, 2014)

Bump


----------



## scallywag (Dec 31, 2014)

Think I still squeeze into a XL!......Clicked on the email link and it didn't work?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 31, 2014)

[email protected]

I'll put you down scally....
Where you from buddeh?


----------



## scallywag (Dec 31, 2014)

Oz!.....I see at least one other Oz member has ordered shirts, depending on how many come this way, maybe easyer to ship to one address here?...Just thinking.

Just tried the email again, nothing.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 31, 2014)

Anyone else having issues with the email link?
I clicked on it and worked for me?!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 31, 2014)

There are (3) Aussies & (1) New Zealander


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 31, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> There are (3) Aussies & (1) New Zealander


Kiwi, Bro. This is a Zealander


Other than that, Good'on'ya'mate!


----------



## malk315 (Dec 31, 2014)

Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL (1) L
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
nyzpaozhi (1) XL
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M
GCJenks204 (2) XL
Rookie1 (1) XL (1) XXL
psuiewalsh (1) L
bplust (5) size?
Coro cutter (1) XXL
Guido Salvage (1) L
Deets066 (2) XL
redoakneck (1) XL (1) XXXL
Boxygen (2) M
Blsnelling (1) L
RR2 (1)XL (1)M
woodboss83 (2) L
malk315 (2) XXXL (1) L (1) XL

Qty update for me!

The other idiot in my setup wants one and 2 more idiots who enjoy cutting and splitting for firewood this idiot works with for 10 cords to fire our maple sugaring boiler with pine!


----------



## malk315 (Dec 31, 2014)

Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL (1) L
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
nyzpaozhi (1) XL
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M
GCJenks204 (2) XL
Rookie1 (1) XL (1) XXL
psuiewalsh (1) L
bplust (5) size?
Coro cutter (1) XXL
Guido Salvage (1) L
Deets066 (2) XL (1) S
redoakneck (1) XL (1) XXXL
Boxygen (2) M
Blsnelling (1) L
RR2 (1)XL (1)M
woodboss83 (2) L
malk315 (2) XXXL (1) L (1) XL

Fix deets re add small he's after. Sorry bout that!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 31, 2014)

Bplust = (5) L


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 31, 2014)

Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL (1) L
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
nyzpaozhi (1) XL
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M
GCJenks204 (2) XL
Rookie1 (1) XL (1) XXL
psuiewalsh (1) L
bplust (5) size?
Coro cutter (1) XXL
Guido Salvage (1) L
Deets066 (2) XL (1) S
redoakneck (1) XL (1) XXXL
Boxygen (2) M
Blsnelling (1) L
RR2 (1)XL (1)M
woodboss83 (2) L
malk315 (2) XXXL (1) L (1) XL
bowtechmadman (1) XXL


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 31, 2014)

Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL (1) L
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
nyzpaozhi (1) XL
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M
GCJenks204 (2) XL
Rookie1 (1) XL (1) XXL
psuiewalsh (1) L
bplust (5) L
Coro cutter (1) XXL
Guido Salvage (1) L
Deets066 (2) XL (1) S
redoakneck (1) XL (1) XXXL
Boxygen (2) M
Blsnelling (1) L
RR2 (1)XL (1)M
woodboss83 (2) L
malk315 (2) XXXL (1) L (1) XL
bowtechmadman (1) XXL


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 31, 2014)

Eventually I will need all your real names, email & shipping addresses.

Send to;

[email protected]


----------



## hseII (Dec 31, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Eventually I will need all your real names, email & shipping addresses.
> 
> Send to;
> 
> [email protected]


NO


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 31, 2014)

hseII said:


> NO


I WILL find you!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 31, 2014)

hseII said:


> NO


Carrollton, GA


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 31, 2014)

Is there anybody ...... Out There!


----------



## Coro cutter (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 31, 2014)

I'll needing erbodies name, and mailing address.
Ill be setting up the PP account tonight.
You can pay for the shirts ahead of time so I can get them ordered, then once I mail a few out,,I'll have an idea as to what the shipping will be, you can pay for shipping once I have the shirts.

email name and addy to:

[email protected]


----------



## Coro cutter (Dec 31, 2014)

Sweet I got a email from Sarah this morning asking for address I replied straight away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 31, 2014)

Just waiting on bank confirmation with the PayPal account.
Tried using bank login info, but because I don't have my new 2IL debit card in hand yet, the bank wont let me create an online account yet.
Maybe a few more business days. Should give others a chance to sign up as well.

+ "I have a potty mouth"


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 31, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Eventually I will need all your real names, email & shipping addresses.
> 
> Send to;
> 
> [email protected]





Adirondackstihl said:


> I'll needing erbodies name, and mailing address.
> Ill be setting up the PP account tonight.
> You can pay for the shirts ahead of time so I can get them ordered, then once I mail a few out,,I'll have an idea as to what the shipping will be, you can pay for shipping once I have the shirts.
> 
> ...


He guy I sent you an email,,, But I think I need the Medium one to change to a Large,,, So I actually need one XL and one L
PM me your Mailing Addy and I will send you a US Postal MO for the whole amount of if that wont work I'm screwed cause I don't patronize Paypal...

"I have a potty mouth"!!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 31, 2014)

RiverRat2 said:


> He guy I sent you an email,,, But I think I need the Medium one to change to a Large,,, So I actually need one XL and one L
> PM me your Mailing Addy and I will send you a US Postal MO for the whole amount of if that wont work I'm screwed cause I don't patronize Paypal...
> 
> "I have a potty mouth"!!!



2 emails scented....

+ **** & "I have a potty mouth".


----------



## hseII (Dec 31, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Carrollton, GA


Nope.

Me and Doc is it...


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 31, 2014)

hseII said:


> Nope.
> 
> Me and Doc is it...


----------



## Elim (Jan 1, 2015)

Email sent. BUMP! "I have a potty mouth"!


----------



## hseII (Jan 1, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 1, 2015)

hseII said:


> View attachment 391019


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 1, 2015)

Straight from a Phil text.........


----------



## like2surf (Jan 1, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> He's not a noob
> View attachment 390144
> View attachment 390141


Which two are the Idiots?


----------



## Elim (Jan 1, 2015)

like2surf said:


> Which two are the Idiots?



Yes.


----------



## Bob95065 (Jan 1, 2015)

Is there a story behind these shirts? Can you post a link?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 1, 2015)

Bob95065 said:


> Is there a story behind these shirts? Can you post a link?


http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/2-idiots-logging-chronicles.265106/

Idiot #1 died of a massive heart attack this past Oct 6th ( my wedding Anniv ).
I'm idiot #2.

It was originally created to become a parts supplier. He had looked into Oregon, Stens.... Etc. working full time on the farm, he had near 0 time for much. We came up with the shirts last year as a start and that's about as far as we got. We had many plans that never happened


----------



## hseII (Jan 1, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


You Win


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 1, 2015)

Okay folks.......PayPal is now ready to accept payment.
Shirt pricing is as follows:
S-XL =$18.00
XXL = $20.00
XXXL = $22.00

If youre not sure what you ordered, let me know.....I have a dandy little spread sheet.

PayPal info = [email protected]

Please send shirt payment ASAP
Once I have the shirts here, I'll ask for shipping payment. Sorry to be a pain, that's just how it has to be.
I don't have $1,600.00 to front for a shirt order.
Hell, Im married with 2 kids........I don't have $10


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 1, 2015)

Stihl livin (2) XXL
Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
Ray Bell, (2) XL (1) L
Roost426 (2) XL
Jon1212 (1) XL (1) M
nyzpaozhi (1) XL
cgraham1 (1) L
treesmith (2) M
GCJenks204 (2) XL
Rookie1 (1) XL (1) XXL
psuiewalsh (1) L
bplust (5) L
Coro cutter (1) XXL
Guido Salvage (1) L
Deets066 (2) XL (1) S
redoakneck (1) XL (1) XXXL
Boxygen (2) M
Blsnelling (1) L
RR2 (1)XL (1)L
woodboss83 (2) L
malk315 (2) XXXL (1) L (1) XL
bowtechmadman (1) XXL


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 1, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> ]Stihl livin (2) XXL
> Bilge Rat LT 20 (2) L
> Ray Bell, (2) XL (1) L
> Roost426 (2) XL
> ...


Deets066 (2) XL[/QUOTE]
Ironworker 1xl


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 1, 2015)

I got Deets down for (2)XL / (1) S


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 1, 2015)

Ironworker is down for (1)XL


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 1, 2015)

PP sent


----------



## Fire8 (Jan 1, 2015)

Add 1 xxl for me


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 1, 2015)

PLEASE SEND PAYPAL AS A GIFT!!

Thanks


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 1, 2015)

Fire8 said:


> Add 1 xxl for me


Please email me your real name and mailing address


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 1, 2015)

Did I not do this.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 1, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> PLEASE SEND PAYPAL AS A GIFT!!
> 
> Thanks



Did I not do this.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 1, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> Did I not do this.


Youre good!
You done good


----------



## Fire8 (Jan 1, 2015)

Are you using the youcaring,.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 1, 2015)

Fire8 said:


> Are you using the youcaring,.


Huh?

PayPal
[email protected]


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 1, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Huh?
> 
> PayPal
> [email protected]




(1) xL (1) xxL
Pay palAll done Im not a pay pal virgin any more hahaha.!!!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 1, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> (1) xL (1) xxL
> Pay palAll done Im not a pay pal virgin any more hahaha.!!!!


Already got you down buddy
Don't be cornfusing me


----------



## Elim (Jan 1, 2015)

Payment sent.

Thanks! "I have a potty mouth"!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 1, 2015)

I getting payment from persons I have no clue who they are.
If you don't associate your real name or email with your username, I cannot mark you down as paid.


----------



## Fire8 (Jan 1, 2015)

Paypal sent


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 1, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I getting payment from persons I have no clue who they are.
> If you don't associate your real name or email with your username, I cannot mark you down as paid.



If I send my real name you can credit one to me...


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 1, 2015)

Paypal sent


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 1, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I getting payment from persons I have no clue who they are.
> If you don't associate your real name or email with your username, I cannot mark you down as paid.



Will it help if I include my first born too.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 1, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> Will it help if I include my first born too.


"I have a potty mouth"


----------



## treesmith (Jan 1, 2015)

Paypal sent

Forgot to include a "I have a potty mouth" though


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 1, 2015)

Info sent
PayPal sent

Can I have my shirts now


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 1, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Info sent
> PayPal sent
> 
> Can I have my shirts now



Shirts?
What shirts?

Once errbody is paid up, I'll have enough $ to order em.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 1, 2015)

Just messin wit ya - idiot


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 1, 2015)

I offered to front you the $$$


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 1, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> I offered to front you the $$$


No worries bro
We'll get it done


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 1, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> No worries bro
> We'll get it done



Just trying to help out. Looking forward to the new shirts. I wore mine today


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 1, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> Just trying to help out. Looking forward to the new shirts. I wore mine today


Appreciate it dude!!
What if your fridge takes a sh!t though?
LOL


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 1, 2015)

No worries. We already had to replace it so hopefully its good for a while. I'm sure everyone is willing to wait.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 1, 2015)

They've waited this long.....
What's another week or two right?!!

Good chattin with ya buddy!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 2, 2015)

Still have a lot of guys whom I haven't received payment from yet.
If you signed up for a shirt and now you don't think you can swing the cash, let me know. I can't be ordering 20-30 extra shirts.
Please pay ASAP.
I'd like to order the shirts next week.
If I don't have your payment by next Friday, your name comes off the list.
Sorry.....but "I have a potty mouth".
Only exception is international money orders.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 2, 2015)

And please give a big Thank You to Sarahdodgegeek who offered to ship the international stuff for me!!
Salt of the earth that woman!!
Andy is one lucky SOB

Jeremy


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 2, 2015)

As I tell those pesky bill collectors " the checks in the mail". You should probably get it Monday by my calculations. This is a big task and I commend you for your undertaking.


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 2, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> And please give a big Thank You to Sarahdodgegeek who offered to ship the international stuff for me!!
> Salt of the earth that woman!!
> Andy is one lucky SOB
> 
> Jeremy


And a big shout out too you also Jeremy. This has too be a hassle organizing, ordering, collecting, and shipping, thank you!


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 2, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> And please give a big Thank You to Sarahdodgegeek who offered to ship the international stuff for me!!
> Salt of the earth that woman!!
> Andy is one lucky SOB
> 
> Jeremy




A huge thank you goes to Jeremy and sarahdodgegeek


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 2, 2015)

158 shirts!!


----------



## Roost426 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sent my payment for two XL's. Do we message our mailing address to you?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 2, 2015)

Roost426 said:


> Sent my payment for two XL's. Do we message our mailing address to you?


Email it please


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 2, 2015)

No pay......No shirt.

unfortunately I got rates based on "x" amount of shirts.
right now I've been paid for about 25% of "x".
if "x" number get smaller.......the shirt prices go up for the rest that have already paid.
dont wanna sound like a dikk, but everybody asked for shirts. Now's your chance to have one.
dont phuck it up for everybody else


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 2, 2015)

Please remember to make payment as a gift. Otherwise I get charged and do not receive your full payment.

Thanks


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 2, 2015)

Let's get Jeremy paid up guys!

I want my shirts!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 2, 2015)

So if you didn't pay as a gift Paypal charges me and you?
If so, i will make sure you get your money when i send the shipping fees.

Being a digital incompetent i trying to learn as i go.


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 2, 2015)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> So if you didn't pay as a gift Paypal charges me and you?
> If so, i will make sure you get your money when i send the shipping fees.
> 
> Being a digital incompetent i trying to learn as i go.


I think (somebody please correct me if wrong) if you send as friends, or family PayPal only charges you, and not the seller?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 2, 2015)

Well if someone sends a $40 payment let's say, I'm seeing $38 and change.
No big deal.....but......just sayin


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 2, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Let's get Jeremy paid up guys!
> 
> I want my shirts!


Yeah
What he said!!


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 2, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> No pay......No shirt.
> 
> unfortunately I got rates based on "x" amount of shirts.
> right now I've been paid for about 25% of "x".
> ...





Adirondackstihl said:


> Yeah
> What he said!!





Ray Bell said:


> I think (somebody please correct me if wrong) if you send as friends, or family PayPal only charges you, and not the seller?


 


HEY GUYS
I need some help with pay pal
So we can get these t-shirts payed I've done everything at my end and Jeremy done everything at his end but my payment not showing up


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 2, 2015)

I will sharpen my soapstone and figger up what is needed.

Thanks for doing the shirts.


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 2, 2015)

I've made payment for t-shirts and my pay pal showing that it's unclaimed and that the recipient is not regerstered any help guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 2, 2015)

Now I know why Phil never really jumped at making another batch of shirts. What a PITA.
I am a project/construction manager by day. And I'll tell ya....this is taxing me.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 2, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> I've made payment for t-shirts and my pay pal showing that it's unclaimed and that the recipient is not regerstered any help guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone help us here. I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 2, 2015)

Pay pal says it's easy like hell it's not that easy I'm trying to make this as stress free for everyone and at this rate some ones gone blow a fuse
It be me first.!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 2, 2015)

I suspect that there is an error in the address you are sending it to.


----------



## hseII (Jan 2, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Now I know why Phil never really jumped at making another batch of shirts. What a PITA.
> I am a project/construction manager by day. And I'll tell ya....this is taxing me.



FO WHO?

Paypal Scented


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 2, 2015)

Ok I've checked that and I'm 99% sure it's the right email address I've sent it too but will check again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 2, 2015)

Payed it to [email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 2, 2015)

I really don't know if it makes a difference or not, but it took me several times yesterday to get this through. Finally used [email protected]., note capital T. That finally worked for me.
Jeremy, thank you again for your patience!!


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 2, 2015)

Ok will try that thanks ray bells 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 2, 2015)

Your address is wrong, the @ goes after the 440


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 2, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Your address is wrong, the @ goes after the 440




Ray bell


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 2, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> Ray bell





Your the man


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 2, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> I suspect that there is an error in the address you are sending it to.




You were 100% correct thanks


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep, Guido called this right! Glad it finally worked for you.


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 2, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> And please give a big Thank You to Sarahdodgegeek who offered to ship the international stuff for me!!
> Salt of the earth that woman!!
> Andy is one lucky SOB
> 
> Jeremy


 Have solved the problem due to my mistake at my end and a million thanks to fellow as website members that helped fix the problems


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 2, 2015)

$18 sent. Thanks and "I have a potty mouth".


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 2, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> $18 sent. Thanks and "I have a potty mouth".



You get a lady's size...?


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> You get a lady's size...?


Not fat enuff for an XXL. Yet.


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 2, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> I suspect that there is an error in the address you are sending it to.


 I was a real man and documented my errors 
Thanks guido


----------



## malk315 (Jan 3, 2015)

Paypal:

Send as gift for friend and family NOT goods or services and Jeremy gets all of the money with no fee. (Provided you pay by bank transfer)

If u do goods and services it charge a couple dollar fee to Jeremy regardless of payment method. AVOID this option.

If you do the proper gift for friend family and fund it with your connected bank account Jeremy gets full amount and it costs you nothing. If you pay by credit card you will be charged a couple dollars fee. Just make sure it adds fee on top of your shirt cost (not a bad option if u really want to use a credit card).

I used bank account transfer to fund and Jeremy got full amount and no fee for either of us. 

Good luck!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 3, 2015)

Went to the post office this AM

All single order shirts can ship in a flat rate envelope for around $6
Its all I can stuff into one envelope.

The next size up is about $13


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Went to the post office this AM
> 
> All single order shirts can ship in a flat rate envelope for around $6
> Its all I can stuff into one envelope.
> ...


Will the next size up be large enough for three shirts? If so I will get the additional $7 off to you.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 3, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Will the next size up be large enough for three shirts? If so I will get the additional $7 off to you.


It should be Ray.

When making payment for shipping, please say "shipping" in the comments section.

That way I can mark you down as paid in full


----------



## Laslabjohn (Jan 3, 2015)

laslabjohn16!yahoo.com
2 2xl's please sir


----------



## Roost426 (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent my $13 for shipping, thanks for hanging in there and doing this!

Oh and just a thought, I don't know who the power's in charge are around here,but maybe we can get this post stickied at the top so it stops dropping down. Could help people notice and get their funds in and maybe more orders.


----------



## Elim (Jan 3, 2015)

Shipping payment sent. Thanks again!


... or "I have a potty mouth". Your call.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 3, 2015)

Order form and payment deadline is next Friday.


----------



## ReggieT (Jan 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Order form and payment deadline is next Friday.


Any 3X's available?


----------



## Magnum783 (Jan 3, 2015)

Look into clothing mailers on Amazon my wife has purchased them they are cheap and shipping is cheap. We send lots of cloths to my nieces and use them often. They seal well and easily accepted with usps much cheaper than what you are being quoted now.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 3, 2015)

ReggieT said:


> Any 3X's available?


$22 + shipping

I haven't had the shirts made yet


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 3, 2015)

Magnum783 said:


> Look into clothing mailers on Amazon my wife has purchased them they are cheap and shipping is cheap. We send lots of cloths to my nieces and use them often. They seal well and easily accepted with usps much cheaper than what you are being quoted now.


Send me a link to the ones you speak of.
Paying shipping to the west of the Mississippi is gonna kill everybody.
No matter what theyre being shipped in unless I use a $6 flat rate rate envelope which in that case will only hold 1 shirt


----------



## Magnum783 (Jan 3, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Shipping+bags These things are nice and easy.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 3, 2015)

Magnum783 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Shipping bags These things are nice and easy.


Now I gotta find a cheap postage scale


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm cheap, but relatively incapable of weighing anything.


----------



## Magnum783 (Jan 3, 2015)

Just take one shirt to post office and get a weight and go from there. Amazon has many under $20


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 3, 2015)

Magnum783 said:


> Just take one shirt to post office and get a weight and go from there. Amazon has many under $20


I understand that.
But I still have to now generate shipping labels.
Which I'm not set up for


----------



## CTYank (Jan 3, 2015)

Shirts:
CTYank (1) L, (1)XL, (1)XXL please

I don't do PayPal, thanks.

I sent you my address in email about 30 min back, but didn't include AS username, so I'll resend.

If it simplifies anything, you can hand them over at next NY GTG; if not "I have a potty mouth".

If you email me the total due, it'll be in the mail ASAP. Thanks for everything, Jeremy. Just kidding with "I have a potty mouth", but you knew that.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 3, 2015)

Don't make Jere chase you down for the cash.

An in person "I have a potty mouth" ain't as friendly as a forum "I have a potty mouth"


----------



## Magnum783 (Jan 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I understand that.
> But I still have to now generate shipping labels.
> Which I'm not set up for


Do you have a printer? You can pay and print shipping from usps.com with a 10% savings and just cut and tape the label on. All you need to know is the dimensions and the weight. You see all these stupid fun facts you learn shipping packages to family all the time.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 3, 2015)

CTYank said:


> Shirts:
> CTYank (1) L, (1)XL, (1)XXL please
> 
> I don't do PayPal, thanks.
> ...



The prices are listed in here somewhere.
I'll gladly hand deliver them to Greenwich for you.

S-XL = $18
XXL = $20
XXXL = $22


----------



## CTYank (Jan 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> The prices are listed in here somewhere.
> I'll gladly hand *deliver them to Greenwich* for you.
> 
> S-XL = $18
> ...



Noted prices, just needing total, which now would be $56. Greenwich NY, no? (Being in another Greenwich, which would be a bit out of your way- 3.5 hrs S.) Nice up near Saratoga in spring.

Once I get a mailing address, out the check goes. Thanks again.


----------



## treesmith (Jan 3, 2015)

Just checked, I'm paid up bar shipping to Oz


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 3, 2015)

CTYank said:


> Noted prices, just needing total, which now would be $56. Greenwich NY, no? (Being in another Greenwich, which would be a bit out of your way- 3.5 hrs S.) Nice up near Saratoga in spring.
> 
> Once I get a mailing address, out the check goes. Thanks again.



Email scent.

Hand delivered to our favorite Dolmar dealership owned by 166........that sound better?


----------



## Snap (Jan 4, 2015)

email sent


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 5, 2015)

Bunp


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 5, 2015)

i'd take two XL shirts please adirondack stihl jeremy sir. i believe i sent ya a PM earlier. this is just a reminder. i need to know a total cost whenever you get around to it. no rush, no worries. as long as i don't miss the deadline.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 5, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> i'd take two XL shirts please adirondack stihl jeremy sir. i believe i sent ya a PM earlier. this is just a reminder. i need to know a total cost whenever you get around to it. no rush, no worries. as long as i don't miss the deadline.


Please send shirt requests to muh email.
[email protected]


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 5, 2015)

ttt, Friday is approaching!


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 5, 2015)

2- XL
1- S
Would be $13 shipping then, correct?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 5, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> 2- XL
> 1- S
> Would be $13 shipping then, correct?


Correct


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 5, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Correct


Sent


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 5, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Correct



Shipping payment sent by pay pal
And a BIG THANK YOU to ADirondackstihl and sarahdodgegeek


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Laslabjohn (Jan 6, 2015)

Payment sent


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 6, 2015)

Laslabjohn said:


> Payment sent


Email me your mailing address.
I'll need a lil extra for shipping as well


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 6, 2015)

When we get the shirts we should start a new thread with pics of us wearing them.


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 6, 2015)

Everyone will say "I have a potty mouth"..
Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 6, 2015)

Rookie1 said:


> When we get the shirts we should start a new thread with pics of us wearing them.


I agree !!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 6, 2015)

Here is a list of members (both sites included) that I have not heard from but have requested shirts.

angelo c

David_Alamo

treesmith

Mastermech

Jon1212

nyzpaozhi

Ironworker

Warped05

redoakneck

Boxygen

Blsnelling

rb440

Powerking

Stillhunter

Snoozeys

Scallywag

bowtechmadman

Roberte




Contact me through : [email protected]
same email for Paypal


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 6, 2015)

I


Rookie1 said:


> When we get the shirts we should start a new thread with pics of us wearing them.



It will be world wide thread and be interesting to see what and where they turn up location wise


----------



## scallywag (Jan 6, 2015)

Payment sent.


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 6, 2015)

Sorry , late to the party , just e-mailed you, just need to know cost so I can send paypal,

Pete


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 6, 2015)

redoakneck said:


> Sorry , late to the party , just e-mailed you, just need to know cost so I can send paypal,
> 
> Pete


Reply scented!!


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 6, 2015)

redoakneck said:


> Sorry , late to the party , just e-mailed you, just need to know cost so I can send paypal,
> 
> Pete


2 shirts' cost plus 13 bucks shipping?? Sorry I am an Idiot!!!


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 6, 2015)

Payment scent, I can't wait to see my buddy's face when I hand him this shirt next time we go cut wood!!!! Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 6, 2015)

Be dancing the jig when I get ma new threads!!

https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...a&sigb=13etd2r8j&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 6, 2015)

redoakneck said:


> Payment scent, I can't wait to see my buddy's face when I hand him this shirt next time we go cut wood!!!! Hahahahaha!!!


That is exactly what I did, although he won't know it until I hand it too him. Not sure what he will think about the "I have a potty mouth"


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 6, 2015)

Lolz


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 6, 2015)

How much do I owe you.


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 6, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> How much do I owe you.


Never mind $18 can you get me an address and I'll get a money order out ASAP thanks.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 6, 2015)

Where's my shirts?


----------



## boxygen (Jan 6, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Here is a list of members (both sites included) that I have not heard from but have requested shirts.
> 
> angelo c
> 
> ...



I sent paypal yesterday and put my username (Boxygen) in the message from paypal. Email attached to that account is [email protected]. Let me know if you didn't get it.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 6, 2015)

boxygen said:


> I sent paypal yesterday and put my username (Boxygen) in the message from paypal. Email attached to that account is [email protected]. Let me know if you didn't get it.


I do remember that email address.
You're good
Sorry about that


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 6, 2015)

MO going out in tomorrows mail


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 6, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Where's my shirts?


"I have a potty mouth"


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 6, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Never mind $18 can you get me an address and I'll get a money order out ASAP thanks.


Shoot me an email with all your info.

[email protected]


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 7, 2015)

Updated:

angelo c
David_Alamo
treesmith
Mastermech
Jon1212
nyzpaozhi
Warped05
Blsnelling
Powerking
Stillhunter
Snoozeys
bowtechmadman


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 7, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> "I have a potty mouth"


Peace be with you.



And also with you.


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 7, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Peace be with you.
> 
> 
> 
> And also with you.



...and with yer spirit...


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 7, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Where's my shirts?


What shirts?


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 7, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> What shirts?


PayPal claim filed.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 7, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> PayPal claim filed.


Good luck


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 7, 2015)

Money order sent


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 7, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Good luck


"I have a potty mouth", cull.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 7, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> "I have a potty mouth", cull.


Your point?


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 7, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Your point?


Where's my shirts?

You're too thick to get that.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 7, 2015)

....send my shirts.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 7, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> View attachment 392662
> 
> ....send my shirts.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 7, 2015)

YOU ACCEPT FOOD STAMPS?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 7, 2015)

jakewells said:


> YOU ACCEPT FOOD STAMPS?


Sorry
+ "I have a potty mouth"


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 7, 2015)

One hundred million monopoly dollars!


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 7, 2015)

Jere,

Do you have the shirts made up yet?

It's cold AF out there tonight and I ain't got nothing to wear....


Maybe do some sweatshirts next time as well?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 7, 2015)

RiverRat2 said:


> MO going out in tomorrows mail


USPS MO It went Priority mail today


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Sorry
> + "I have a potty mouth"




It's Friday I hope everybody has payed up for t-shirts


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 8, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Jere,
> 
> Do you have the shirts made up yet?
> 
> ...


And I ran outta fuel oil last night.
Infra red heater kept it 59 in here.
Thank god for a fuel delivery coming today. Now I gotta stay home and bleed the line when they get here......
Sux


----------



## psuiewalsh (Jan 8, 2015)

Turn on the oven to keep the pipes from freezing


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 8, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> It's Friday I hope everybody has payed up for t-shirts


Are you in Russia?

Today is Thursday.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Are you in Russia?
> 
> Today is Thursday.


Hes in New Zealand! They are way ahead of most everybody!


Adirondackstihl said:


> And I ran outta fuel oil last night.
> Infra red heater kept it 59 in here.
> Thank god for a fuel delivery coming today. Now I gotta stay home and bleed the line when they get here......
> Sux


My oil furnace broke one cold night and I called my HVAC man/friend, who was partying that night. His advice was set the couch on fire and he would be over first thing in the morning. He showed up around 10:00am and fixed the furnace. It was 59 when he got it running.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 8, 2015)

Rookie1 said:


> Hes in New Zealand! They are way ahead of most everybody!
> 
> My oil furnace broke one cold night and I called my HVAC man/friend, who was partying that night. His advice was set the couch on fire and he would be over first thing in the morning. He showed up around 10:00am and fixed the furnace. It was 59 when he got it running.


I guess what day it is is all a matter of perspective!

"I have a potty mouth"!


----------



## jehu (Jan 8, 2015)

Jeremy, money and e-mail sent to the 2 idiots addy.
Thanks!

Jim.


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 8, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> I guess what day it is is all a matter of perspective!
> 
> "I have a potty mouth"!



Nothing wrong with a little perspective 
All I know is it's 142am


----------



## Flatie (Jan 8, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> Nothing wrong with a little perspective
> All I know is it's 142am



Go to sleep you crazy Kiwi!!!!


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 8, 2015)

Must be breakfast time there
Middle name is crazy


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> And I ran outta fuel oil last night.
> Infra red heater kept it 59 in here.
> Thank god for a fuel delivery coming today. Now I gotta stay home and bleed the line when they get here......
> Sux


Bet ya didn't have to bleed your tear ducts to get em flowing properly.

You crybaby.

Where's my shirts?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 8, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Bet ya didn't have to bleed your tear ducts to get em flowing properly.
> 
> You crybaby.
> 
> Where's my shirts?


I'll ship them as soon as I wipe my arse with them


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 8, 2015)

treesmith said:


> Just checked, I'm paid up bar shipping to Oz


Have him send it to me. I'm going to have one or 2 packages to you in a few weeks.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 8, 2015)

If I order shirts tomorrow, it should be about 2 weeks before I get them.
I still have 10-12 members who haven't paid yet


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I'll ship them as soon as I wipe my arse with them


Lol! That's some funny stuff there.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I'll ship them as soon as I wipe my arse with them


Wow.


From leaves and grass to Tshirts.

Really moving up in the world.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 8, 2015)

Updated list of unpaid members


Duke Thieroff said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> From leaves and grass to Tshirts.
> ...




Why you wearin leaves and grass?
It's cold out you know !


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 8, 2015)

Ain't got nothing else to wear.


Where's my shirt?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 8, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Ain't got nothing else to wear.
> 
> 
> Where's my shirt?


Trade ya!


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Trade ya!


Pics for a shirt?

You're sick.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 8, 2015)

There ya go.

Where's muh shertZ!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 8, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> View attachment 393009
> 
> 
> There ya go.
> ...


Definitely ain't gettin a farkin shirt now!


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 8, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Definitely ain't gettin a farkin shirt now!



A haiku, for you


I've got a New York address
Many the miles
Warm cottony delight, mine


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 9, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Definitely ain't gettin a farkin shirt now!


Jeez its quiet in here
Must be 3am

It's Friday nearly I hope the guys have come up with dollars for Adirondackstihl for the t-shirts

Can't wait for them to be printed I reckon they are so cool..
One of a kind..
Legendary


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 9, 2015)

What is "Phihl"?


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 9, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> What is "Phihl"?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2015)

What a bunch of IDIOTS!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 9, 2015)

Okay folks.......last day to pay.
No pay.....no shirt.
Sorry.
It is what it is!!
+"I have a potty mouth"


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 9, 2015)

Here are the folks I need to hear from by close of business today.....

angelo c
Mastermech
Jon1212
nyzpaozhi
Powerking
Stillhunter
bowtechmadman
mnmdad


----------



## malk315 (Jan 9, 2015)

Did you make the 100 or 200 shirt price break or anything?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 9, 2015)

malk315 said:


> Did you make the 100 or 200 shirt price break or anything?


I made the quota to get you the pricing I promised.
I don't feel $18 is bad for a shirt?
The shipping isn't the greatest, but it's the most convenient for me.


----------



## malk315 (Jan 9, 2015)

All good. Just curious how many u getting


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 9, 2015)

malk315 said:


> All good. Just curious how many u getting


More than I want to ship lets leave it at that!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 9, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Here are the folks I need to hear from by close of business today.....
> 
> angelo c
> Jon1212
> ...



Updated


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 9, 2015)

Deets066 said:


>


Uh, ok?


----------



## 166 (Jan 9, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I made the quota to get you the pricing I promised.
> I don't feel $18 is bad for a shirt?
> The shipping isn't the greatest, but it's the most convenient for me.



Everybody could of ordered a couple dozen that would reduce the shipping costs per shirt. But what kind of idiot would order that many T-shirts?


----------



## 166 (Jan 9, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Uh, ok?



http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/2-idiots-logging-chronicles.265106/page-2


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 9, 2015)

166 said:


> Everybody could of ordered a couple dozen that would reduce the shipping costs per shirt. But what kind of idiot would order that many T-shirts?


I know at least one idiot that did!


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 9, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> Jeez its quiet in here





Adirondackstihl said:


> I know at least one idiot that did!



Since a few haven't payed up will there be any spare ones left over.
Just wondering might want some more in the future


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 9, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> Since a few haven't payed up will there be any spare ones left over.
> Just wondering might want some more in the future


I haven't decided on a final qty.
If I order extras, it won't be many


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 9, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I haven't decided on a final qty.
> If I order extras, it won't be many


 
Sweet as


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I haven't decided on a final qty.
> If I order extras, it won't be many


Oooo. Exclusive.


----------



## CTYank (Jan 9, 2015)

redoakneck said:


> Payment scent, I can't wait to see my buddy's face when I hand him this shirt next time we go cut wood!!!! Hahahahaha!!!



There are two here who'll flip! Then I'll have to tell them the story behind it.


----------



## CTYank (Jan 9, 2015)

It just hit me. Doh!
If we can find some russet stick-on goatees, we could suit up a bunch of Phils come April at Steve's in Greenwich NY. Maybe even have a look-alike contest, after cutting's done and a pint's down. The odd finger should be loosened up then.


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 9, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Here are the folks I need



It's Friday nearly I hope the guys have come up with dollars for Adirondackstihl for the t-shirts

Can't wait for them to be printed I reckon they are so cool..
One of a kind..
Legendary


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 9, 2015)

CTYank said:


> It just hit me. Doh!
> If we can find some russet stick-on goatees, we could suit up a bunch of Phils come April at Steve's in Greenwich NY. Maybe even have a look-alike contest, after cutting's done and a pint's down. The odd finger should be loosened up then.


I like the goatee idea.
Lookalike contest? That's a tall order!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 9, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


The closest lookalike to me would be chewy


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 10, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Here are the folks I need to hear from by close of business today.....
> 
> angelo c
> Mastermech
> ...



Jeremy,

I went ahead, and removed my name since I paid 4 or 5 hours ago. I hope you don't mind, and if you do, well...................."I have a potty mouth"! Twice.

Regards,

Dirty Hippie


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 10, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Jeremy,
> 
> I went ahead, and removed my name since I paid 4 or 5 hours ago. I hope you don't mind, and if you do, well...................."I have a potty mouth"! Twice.
> 
> ...


Remove mastermechs name too whilst yer at it

+"I have a potty mouth"


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> Sweet as


My SIL is from NZ...


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 10, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> My SIL is from NZ...



What part of nz.?


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> What part of nz.?


Queenstown, I think?


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 10, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Queenstown, I think?



That's not far from me I'm currently In invercargill but moving to the other island
On Monday


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 10, 2015)

I'll be finalizing and posting the order here so ya'll can check to see iffen I got your order right!


----------



## CTYank (Jan 10, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I like the goatee idea.
> Lookalike contest? That's a tall order!!



I'm thinking Brett (SpencerPaving) would have a good shot.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 10, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I'll be finalizing and posting the order here so ya'll can check to see iffen I got your order right!


So we're actually getting shirts?


Where's mine at?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 10, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> So we're actually getting shirts?
> 
> 
> Where's mine at?


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Elim (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Snap (Jan 10, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> That's not far from me I'm currently In invercargill but moving to the other island
> On Monday



You had an old motorbike fella named Burt from there, no?


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 10, 2015)

Snap said:


> You had an old motorbike fella named Burt from there, no?



Yip good old Burt made some records at bonnville salt track


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 10, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> Yip good old Burt made some records at bonnville salt track


Worlds Fastest Indian


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 10, 2015)

Stihl holds the record there he doses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 10, 2015)

That was a great movie!!

Loved that he cast his own pistons and always peed on the lemon tree.
Not sure if it was true or not.....


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 10, 2015)

As far as I know most of wat was in the movie was true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 10, 2015)

Watching it right now!!!
Found it on Netflix!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 10, 2015)

Burt Munro!!


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 10, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> As far as I know most of wat was in the movie was true
> 
> but my home town is better be moving there Tuesday....... I hate moving


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 11, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Burt Munro!!



There's a better younger dude that built a bike called the Britten that motorcycle was a machine that would blow away ducati's down the back straight on one wheel.he was another clever New Zealander.....


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey it's Sunday here in the USA and it's Monday in New Zealand already does that mean they will get their shirts before us?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 11, 2015)

Rookie1 said:


> Hey it's Sunday here in the USA and it's Monday in New Zealand already does that mean they will get their shirts before us?



What shirts?


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Isn't this thread to order the shirts with the monkey on it?


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 11, 2015)

I was wondering.....


Where's mah shurtz?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 11, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> I was wondering.....
> 
> 
> Where's mah shurtz?


Ignored


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 11, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Ignored





What's your return policy if I don't like the fitment of the shurtz?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 11, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> View attachment 393710
> 
> 
> What's your return policy if I don't like the fitment of the shurtz?



Tough sh!t policy


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 11, 2015)

Rookie1 said:


> Hey it's Sunday here in the USA and it's Monday in New Zealand already does that mean they will get their shirts before us?




Some how I think that you guys will get the shirts before I will as they will be going international mail and rookie1 you are local postage....


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 12, 2015)

A little surprised no posts since yesterday. Kinda excited about getting one.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Jan 12, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Tough sh!t policy



Cut the sleeves off!!


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 13, 2015)

Brandon Miller said:


> Cut the sleeves off!!



Jeez these t-shirts are going to be "priceless"
I don't know about cutting the sleeves off


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey Roy, please email me your mailing address. Thx!

And anyone else who hasn't supplied their address for that matter


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 13, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Hey Roy, please email me your mailing address. Thx!
> 
> And anyone else who hasn't supplied their address for that matter



Email sent


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 13, 2015)

Somewhat off topic, but Roy does NZ have great trout fishing? I used to work with a guy that would go there every winter (summer there) too fly fish.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 13, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Tough sh!t policy


Are they ready yet?

I wont muh shurdts .


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 13, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Are they ready yet?
> 
> I wont muh shurdts .


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Ironworker (Jan 13, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Somewhat off topic, but Roy does NZ have great trout fishing? I used to work with a guy that would go there every winter (summer there) too fly fish.


Hell yea.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 13, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Somewhat off topic, but Roy does NZ have great trout fishing? I used to work with a guy that would go there every winter (summer there) too fly fish.


Love fly fishing (tying too)


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 13, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Hell yea.


You have been Ironworker?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 13, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> View attachment 394345


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 13, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> You have been Ironworker?


No I have not, but I know a guide that goes there during our winter.


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 13, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Love fly fishing (tying too)


Nice flies.


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 13, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Somewhat off topic, but Roy does NZ have great trout fishing? I used to work with a guy that would go there every winter (summer there) too fly fish.



Ray bell yeah there is mean trout/salmon fishing in New Zealand all thru the country at different places and times of the year


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 13, 2015)

I know a local guide who is also an ambassador for Simms. She is known world wide. Probably one of the top 10 guides in the nation and probably THE best female guide. Her name is Rachel Finn. I feel privileged to be her friend.


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 13, 2015)

Is that the Battenkill?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 13, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Nice flies.
> View attachment 394355


Thanks buddeh!
Can I tie you sumpin?


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 13, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I know a local guide who is also an ambassador for Simms. She is known world wide. Probably one of the top 10 guides in the nation and probably THE best female guide. Her name is Rachel Finn. I feel privileged to be her friend.




I'm no fly fishing guru by any means but there is some really good places in nz to catch trout 

I know lots of tourists go to taupo


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 13, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Is that the Battenkill?


Nope
That's the Ausable above the Whiteface falls.
I met the editor of Fly Rod & Reel Magazine about 20min before that pic was taken. He was hammered drunk!! Lol.
We were fishing the 2 Fly Contest


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 13, 2015)

A cop I work with ties his own flies and I got him a hackle from my neighbor that raises chickens. I haven't seen any but am intrigued by fly fishing.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 13, 2015)

Whiting Farms raises the best hackle.
But I'd be willing to try anything.
Every feather has a purpose


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Ironworker (Jan 13, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Thanks buddeh!
> Can I tie you sumpin?


I love tying myself, I got a bunch of Cree necks I like to tie with and Charlie Collins Duns of all shades and colors.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 13, 2015)

The most productive dry I tie is a Haystack. Local Adirondack pattern. 
Similar to a Comparadun. Hackle-less.

I love tying with Whiting. But I hate the price tag


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 13, 2015)

Before chainsaws, fly tying was my obsession. I still tie custom orders for customers and friends / local guides.


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 13, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> The most productive dry I tie is a Haystack. Local Adirondack pattern.
> Similar to a Comparadun. Hackle-less.
> 
> I love tying with Whiting. But I hate the price tag


Is that a Fran Betters fly, if so I use his Ausable Bomber pattern for all my small stream fishing.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 13, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Is that a Fran Betters fly, if so I use his Ausable Bomber pattern for all my small stream fishing.


Yes it is!!
I tie all his patterns.
The bomber is a good one!!
I like the Usual too. Floats like a cork all day long. Tie em in dun and rusty orange too.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 13, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Is that a Fran Betters fly, if so I use his Ausable Bomber pattern for all my small stream fishing.


Are you familiar with Rich Garfield?


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 13, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Are you familiar with Rich Garfield?


No I'm not, next GTG wether up by you or Bobs, we will have to hit the water.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 13, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> No I'm not, next GTG wether up by you or Bobs, we will have to hit the water.


Rich ties the Ausable Ugly & the Sirloin.
The Battenkill is like 5-10min from where the GTG is


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 13, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Rich ties the Ausable Ugly & the Sirloin.
> The Battenkill is like 5-10min from where the GTG is


I hear that the fish population is dwindling in that river. Are there any small wild trout streams in your area.


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 13, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


Very nice Jeremy, nothing like catching fish on home tied flys


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 13, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> I hear that the fish population is dwindling in that river. Are there any small wild trout streams in your area.


There are a few "secret" spots. 
I heard there was dydmo in the B-kill


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 13, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Very nice Jeremy, nothing like catching fish on home tied flys


What type of flies you normally use?
Dries, nymphs, streamers??
I'll send ya something when I ship the shirts out


----------



## 166 (Jan 13, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Rich ties the Ausable Ugly & the Sirloin.
> The Battenkill is like 5-10min from where the GTG is



It's about 1,700 feet from the GTG area.


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 13, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> What type of flies you normally use?
> Dries, nymphs, streamers??
> I'll send ya something when I ship the shirts out


Thank you very much. Almost all my fly fishing anymore is with dries in small streams.


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> There are a few "secret" spots.
> I heard there was dydmo in the B-kill


I haven't seen it, it's in the East Branch of the Delaware, but not as bad as some might perceive it to be.


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 14, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> I haven't seen it, it's in the East Branch of the Delaware, but not as bad as some might perceive it to be.



There's that didymo stuff over too in the streams and rivers it's a mean as pest it spreads everywhere.
Nasty stuff chokes it up

The good thing is it's not everywhere


----------



## Snap (Jan 14, 2015)

Got the rock snot in the upper Farmington River down here too.
Gave one of the dogs the craps for a week or so, but she has a tendency to swallow the river while she body surfs.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 14, 2015)

A little off topic from the norm but.......

Shirts are ordered as of.......NOW!!

Okay....
Back to fishing


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hmm. Seems like your trying to distract us.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 14, 2015)

Rookie1 said:


> Hmm. Seems like your trying to distract us.


You guys were gettin dangerously close to my fishin hole


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 14, 2015)

Also....anyone who hasn't paid shipping, please do ASAP.

Thanks
Jeremy

Contact me: [email protected]


----------



## scallywag (Jan 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Also....anyone who hasn't paid shipping, please do ASAP.
> 
> Thanks
> Jeremy
> ...



How many shirts are heading to Australia?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 14, 2015)

scallywag said:


> How many shirts are heading to Australia?


You, Snoozeys and treesmith are the only Aussies.
Then we have Coro cutter the kiwi


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 14, 2015)

Missing Mailing Addresses.

echoshawn
angelo c
David_Alamo
Hsell
Cat face timber
Snoozeys
Woodboss83
Jimmy in NC
Mdavlee

Please email your address to me.
[email protected]


----------



## treesmith (Jan 14, 2015)

Dont think I've paid shipping, how much to Oz?


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 14, 2015)

Get me a shirt.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 14, 2015)

treesmith said:


> Dont think I've paid shipping, how much to Oz?


Not positive.
I'll have to send Sarahdodgegeek a PM.
She is handling the shipping for all you overseas characters


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 14, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Get me a shirt.



Where's my shirts


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 14, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Where's my shirts


So hawt right meow


----------



## boxygen (Jan 14, 2015)

Shipping is 8 bucks per shirt right? Cant find the info. Only pictures of flies. There must be some garbage in here with all the flies around.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 14, 2015)

boxygen said:


> Shipping is 8 bucks per shirt right? Cant find the info. Only pictures of flies. There must be some garbage in here with all the flies around.



$6 for (1)
$13 for (2) or more


----------



## boxygen (Jan 14, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> $6 for (1)
> $13 for (2) or more


Sent


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 14, 2015)

Shrt plz


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 14, 2015)

Found one...
Can you refund my money?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 15, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Found one...
> Can you refund my money?



Thanks for the donation. The homeless shelter thanks you!


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 15, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Not positive.
> I'll have to send Sarahdodgegeek a PM.
> She is handling the shipping for all you overseas characters


If they'll be here in the next week or two have her send it to me. I have a box going over to him.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 15, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> If they'll be here in the next week or two have her send it to me. I have a box going over to him.


Ordered them yesterday.
Takes 2 weeks


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Ordered them yesterday.
> Takes 2 weeks


I'm not sure I can wait that long.


----------



## TK (Jan 15, 2015)

I haven't been following along, but where's my shirt?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 15, 2015)

TK said:


> I haven't been following along, but where's my shirt?


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


>


Yummy bacon!


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 18, 2015)

Rookie1 said:


> Yummy bacon!



Nothing like good feed of bacon


----------



## Elim (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 18, 2015)

Late to the game, missed batting practice. Didn't read the whole thread. Too late to get in the game?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 18, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Late to the game, missed batting practice. Didn't read the whole thread. Too late to get in the game?


Yup
Sorry 
If you wear a large, XL or XXL I may have a shirt at the end. I ordered one extra of each in those sizes.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 18, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> If you wear a large, XL or XXL I may have a shirt at the end. I ordered one extra of each in those sizes.



Ok, well put me down for an XL if you have an extra.


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 18, 2015)

[QUOTE=
It's a little off subject but I seen this the other day and just thought it was funny and thought I would share with everyone


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 20, 2015)

Do these shirts fit the same way backwards as they do forwards?

I hope so.


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm not sure if I sent you money for shipping. I think I sent you $18, does that cover shipping. Have you ever been to the flyfishing show in Somerset NJ.
http://flyfishingshow.com/somerset-nj/


----------



## 166 (Jan 25, 2015)

So did everybody get their shirts? Got my 2 dozen on Friday!


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 25, 2015)

166 said:


> So did everybody get their shirts? Got my 2 dozen on Friday!
> 
> View attachment 398284



Mine will be international so will have to wait awhile......but looking forward to getting them


----------



## Snap (Jan 26, 2015)

Not yet


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 26, 2015)

Snap said:


> Not yet


166 is just farkin with you guys.
I have the shirts at the house. It's gonna take me about a week to sort and box them.
I still have 15-16 people that have not paid shipping.


----------



## Elim (Jan 26, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I still have 15-16 people that have not paid shipping.



Post it and we can call that the "I have a potty mouth" list for a day or two. I am sure there will be a new one by then.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 26, 2015)

I will first attempt at emailing or texting the individual. If no response then I will make a list so ya'll can throw stones at em.


----------



## scallywag (Jan 26, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> 166 is just farkin with you guys.
> I have the shirts at the house. It's gonna take me about a week to sort and box them.
> I still have 15-16 people that have not paid shipping.


 
Just let me know the amount $$.


----------



## scallywag (Jan 26, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I will first attempt at emailing or texting the individual. If no response then I will make a list so ya'll can throw stones at em.


 
In before the rock!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 26, 2015)

scallywag said:


> Just let me know the amount $$.


Yours and several others orders will be headed to Sarahdodgegeek for international shipping.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 26, 2015)

I also have several of you who have not given me a delivery address.
Can I keep your shirts?

Echoshawn
Angelo C 
David_Alamo
Hsell
Cat Face Timber
Woodboss83
Snoozeys
Jimmy in NC


PLEASE SEND ADDRESS TO:
[email protected]


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 26, 2015)

Adirondac if you still have that extra xxl shirt I will take it off your hands. Just PM me what i need to do.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 26, 2015)

hanniedog said:


> Adirondac if you still have that extra xxl shirt I will take it off your hands. Just PM me what i need to do.


I won't know what I have left until everything is boxed up or at least inventoried.
I'll put you down on the "wanted" list


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 26, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> I'm not sure if I sent you money for shipping. I think I sent you $18, does that cover shipping. Have you ever been to the flyfishing show in Somerset NJ.
> http://flyfishingshow.com/somerset-nj/


Have not been to the show......yet.
Maybe when the kids are older.

$18 was fer da shirt. We'll work sumpin out. No worries.


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 26, 2015)

LOL GFM


----------



## Fire8 (Jan 26, 2015)

Shipping payment just sent


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 26, 2015)

redoakneck said:


> LOL GFM


****


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 26, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I also have several of you who have not given me a delivery address.
> Can I keep your shirts?
> 
> Echoshawn
> ...



Addresses sent for echoshawn, cat face timber, hsell(muh cousin), and Jimmy in NC.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks buddeh!
Sending turtles you're way


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 26, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Thanks buddeh!
> Sending turtles you're way


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 26, 2015)

If I pay shipping and give you an address, can I get one of those shirts that has been paid for?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 26, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> If I pay shipping and give you an address, can I get one of those shirts that has been paid for?


Sure
Who's shirt do you want?


----------



## Snap (Jan 26, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> 166 is just farkin with you guys.


fark


----------



## angelo c (Jan 26, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Sure
> Who's shirt do you want?



Just re-checked my email ...
address is in the attachment.

tell Guido he won't fit in my xl anyway...


----------



## Snap (Jan 27, 2015)

Going to have to know what "I have a potty mouth" stands for.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 27, 2015)

Snap said:


> Going to have to know what "I have a potty mouth" stands for.



Go shizzle?


----------



## treesmith (Jan 27, 2015)

Green fried yams?


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 27, 2015)

Go Fishin Yesterday?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 27, 2015)

Go Fvck Yourself


----------



## CTYank (Jan 27, 2015)

I just hope you don't feel tempted to resell my 3 shirts, waiting for GTG @ Steve's. Too cold for them for a while, anyhow.

Here's hoping for something sooner at Jimmy's.


----------



## Elim (Jan 27, 2015)

"I have a potty mouth" = Good For You!


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2015)

Gone For Years


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 28, 2015)

Hoping to take Friday off and send them out at that time.

All shirts are paid for.
But there are several that have not paid shipping or given me a mailing address.

Need shipping from:
David_Alamo
cat face timber
8433jeff

Need address from:
David_Alamo
WoodBoss83
Snoozeys

if any of you guys are buddies with the members above, please let them know.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 28, 2015)

God Forsaken Yankees


----------



## Snap (Jan 28, 2015)

And the winner is.......


----------



## angelo c (Jan 28, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> God Forsaken Yankees



Yankees ?
who like the Yankees....we're MET'S fans !!!!


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 28, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Hoping to take Friday off and send them out at that time.
> 
> All shirts are paid for.
> But there are several that have not paid shipping or given me a mailing address.
> ...


Man,I can't wait. Good for you on your undertaking.


----------



## angelo c (Jan 28, 2015)

Ya know we gotta have a mass 440 run in with our "2 idiots" gear on !!!


----------



## treesmith (Jan 28, 2015)

Does an 088xb count as two 044s?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 28, 2015)

angelo c said:


> Ya know we gotta have a mass 440 run in with our "2 idiots" gear on !!!


You ever get to paintin yers black?
I'm sellin mine


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 28, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> You ever get to paintin yers black?
> I'm sellin mine



Selling a 440? Where I want to see it. I need to add a 440 to my stable


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 28, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> Selling a 440? Where I want to see it. I need to add a 440 to my stable


Not a 440.
A 10mm 044


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 28, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Not a 440.
> A 10mm 044


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 28, 2015)

Been completely rebuilt.
I've got over $500 in it.
Scarr built the velocity stack.

I pulled the muff cover last night to do an inspection......




This is after about 4-5 gallons of fuel has been put through it.
I run VP SEF @ 40 or 32:1.
When I cut it down to 32 I use MOTUL 800 2T
Great stuff!!!


----------



## angelo c (Jan 28, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> You ever get to paintin yers black?
> I'm sellin mine



Sell a 440.?
Isn't that against some "man law" ?

you don't sell a 440- you hand that down to yer kin. 
That's like sellin a good bird dog....I gots Huskyvermins fer sellin.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 28, 2015)

angelo c said:


> Sell a 440.?
> Isn't that against some "man law" ?
> 
> you don't sell a 440- you hand that down to yer kin.
> That's like sellin a good bird dog....I gots Huskyvermins fer sellin.


If I decide to sell, it's going to one of my goodest friends. Besides, I still have another minty 10mm 044 and the infamous Masterminded PHIHL 440 Chity Avatar. I gots 3 right now


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 28, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Been completely rebuilt.
> I've got over $500 in it.
> Scarr built the velocity stack.
> 
> ...



Can you fit that in the box with my shirts.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 28, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> Can you fit that in the box with my shirts.


For an extra fee


----------



## angelo c (Jan 28, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> If I decide to sell, it's going to one of my goodest friends. Besides, I still have another minty 10mm 044 and the infamous Masterminded PHIHL 440 Chity Avatar. I gots 3 right now



Ya got more then three guns don't ya


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 28, 2015)

What kind of fee are you thinking.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 28, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> If I decide to sell, it's going to one of my goodest friends



I'm not sure I meet this criteria yet since we have never met.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 28, 2015)

angelo c said:


> Ya got more then three guns don't ya


Well duh.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 28, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> What kind of fee are you thinking.


Make a reasonable offer


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 29, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Need address from:
> WoodBoss83
> Snoozeys
> 
> if any of you guys are buddies with the members above, please let them know.




Updated
Updated again
Thanks Clint!


----------



## TK (Jan 29, 2015)

I'll give ya twenty bucks, now send me my saw.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 29, 2015)

TK said:


> I'll give ya twenty bucks, now send me my saw.


You'll have to do a lil better than $20


----------



## TK (Jan 30, 2015)

You can keep it. Ain't worth more than a twenty spot. Maybe another ten, if you ship for free.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 30, 2015)

TK said:


> You can keep it. Ain't worth more than a twenty spot. Maybe another ten, if you ship for free.


You sir.......can "I have a potty mouth"


----------



## angelo c (Jan 30, 2015)

treesmith said:


> Does an 088xb count as two 044s?



yes. but only if its been "dicked" with...we all know 088's ain't nuttin till they been "dicked" with...


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 30, 2015)

I want to paint mine black, but it's too nice.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 30, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I want to paint mine black, but it's too nice.
> View attachment 399401


Buy some cheap ratty used plastics.
That's what I did.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 30, 2015)

All shirts have been shipped!!!!
Most of you will see them on Monday.


----------



## angelo c (Jan 30, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Buy some cheap ratty used plastics.
> That's what I did.



Hutzl ?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 30, 2015)

angelo c said:


> Hutzl ?


Nah
Used ones from Chainsawr or ebay or another forum member.
But if you can get the Hutzl ones cheap enough I don't see why not, as long as the fitment is good.


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 30, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> All shirts have been shipped!!!!
> Most of you will see them on Monday.


Thanks for the update Jeremy. Looking forward too these.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> All shirts have been shipped!!!!
> Most of you will see them on Monday.


Can't wait!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 30, 2015)

Still haven't received an address from Nick Kavanaugh. (WoodBoss83).
So for now, his shirt is chillin here.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 30, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Still haven't received an address from Nick Kavanaugh. (WoodBoss83).
> So for now, his shirt is chillin here.



My size? I have an address...


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 30, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> All shirts have been shipped!!!!
> Most of you will see them on Monday.



Thanks Adirondackstihl
Will be checking the mailbox every day.!!!!!!!!
Begin international you reckon it be 7 to 14 days...?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 30, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> Thanks Adirondackstihl
> Will be checking the mailbox every day.!!!!!!!!
> Begin international you reckon it be 7 to 14 days...?


Yours is taking a detour to Sarahdodgegeek before heading across the pond. All but 2 intl shipments will be visiting the Dodgegeeks prior to their journey. I heard Andy Was running low on toilet paper.


----------



## TK (Jan 31, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> You sir.......can "I have a potty mouth"


I sense the endearment in your voice. You have a way with words.


----------



## 166 (Jan 31, 2015)

So I got a box in the mail today!


----------



## malk315 (Jan 31, 2015)

Got all 4 shirts today. Thanks a bunch Jeremy -- just awesome.

Took a few mins to notice what is on the sleeve... Held a moment of silence... We will wear the shirts with honor. 

Thanks again. Looking forward to a GTG if you have another one this summer.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 31, 2015)

In case I missed it, any word on an available extra T in XL?


----------



## 166 (Jan 31, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> In case I missed it, any word on an available extra T in XL?



I have extras if needed.


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 31, 2015)

Any xxl t's available?


----------



## 166 (Jan 31, 2015)

I should be able to spare one XL and one XXL


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 31, 2015)

angelo c said:


> yes. but only if its been "dicked" with...we all know 088's ain't nuttin till they been "dicked" with...



I got yea a sticker for that. LMAO


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 31, 2015)

hanniedog said:


> Any xxl t's available?


Yes


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 31, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> In case I missed it, any word on an available extra T in XL?


I have 1 for you


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 31, 2015)

Hannie.......(1) XXL
Haywire......(1) XL
Jeremiah....(1) XXL


I have (2) XL left


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 31, 2015)

Anything west of the Mississippi was averaging $7-10 for shipping.
East of that was averaging $5-7

Paypal
[email protected]


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 31, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Anything west of the Mississippi was averaging $7-10 for shipping.
> East of that was averaging $5-7
> 
> Paypal
> [email protected]



Thanks for getting me out from under the rock. 


PP coming your way as friend. XXL for me.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 31, 2015)

No shirts left


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 31, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Hannie.......(1) XXL
> Haywire......(1) XL
> Jeremiah....(1) XXL



Jeremiah is paid up


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 31, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Anything west of the Mississippi was averaging $7-10 for shipping.
> East of that was averaging $5-7
> 
> Paypal
> [email protected]


Let me clarify this......
This was averages for a Tyvek envelope.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 31, 2015)

PM incoming


----------



## Rookie1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Is it Monday yet?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 1, 2015)

hsell.............check your PM's or your email.

That is all.......continue on


----------



## Ray Bell (Feb 2, 2015)

Received the shirts today. Besides the unique graphics, these are quality heavy duty t shirts. Thanks so much Jeremy.


----------



## angelo c (Feb 2, 2015)

HOOORAHH !!!


----------



## Ray Bell (Feb 2, 2015)

angelo c said:


> HOOORAHH !!!


Now too convince my wife, who ca be a little naive, that "I have a potty mouth" means Good For You


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 2, 2015)

Youre welcome Ray.
So far I've only farked up one order.......Sorry Laslabjohn


----------



## angelo c (Feb 2, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Now too convince my wife, who ca be a little naive, that "I have a potty mouth" means Good For You



My wife fully understands I ain't playin with a full deck of cards...

she just hopes there's enough to play a game er two now and then


----------



## Ironworker (Feb 2, 2015)

Just got my shirt, thanks.


----------



## Rookie1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Got mine! They look good. Has anyone started a thread wearing them?


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 2, 2015)

Got mine today! Thanks for doing this Jeremy!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 2, 2015)

Rookie1 said:


> Got mine! They look good. Has anyone started a thread wearing them?



Go for it! I'm sure others will join in!


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for shipping my shirt out so quickly, look forward to getting it. Thanks for all the work that was put into this project.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Feb 2, 2015)

I got mine today and they look great. I will wear it this weekend at our 5th annual special needs ride. I think Phil would like to be a part of the event


----------



## 166 (Feb 2, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Youre welcome Ray.
> So far I've only farked up one order.......Sorry Laslabjohn




I didn't check the quantity and sizes you sent me. Should I have checked?

Domino's was self serve on his shirts.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 2, 2015)

166 said:


> I didn't check the quantity and sizes you sent me. Should I have checked?
> 
> Domino's was self serve on his shirts.



Dominos.......LMAO

No, you should be okay. But you can check if you want


----------



## redoakneck (Feb 2, 2015)

Got mine!!! Now my customers will have all my credentials!!!


Thank you J man!!


----------



## Fire8 (Feb 2, 2015)

Got mine today nice job,thanks


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 2, 2015)

Received our shirts today. The wife really likes hers.
She worked laying sod/cutting grass so she sorta understands us.

Thanks


----------



## psuiewalsh (Feb 2, 2015)

I have mine. Thank you.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 2, 2015)

Just got home from a CL buying trip to Louisville and mine is here as well. Thanks!


----------



## Elim (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you Jeremy, for taking on such a big task. You did great!

I am looking forward to sporting it real soon.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 2, 2015)

We're gonna start a pic thread I think


----------



## angelo c (Feb 2, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> We're gonna start a pic thread I think



Where in the World is..."Two Idiots Logging" today ?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 2, 2015)

angelo c said:


> Where in the World is..."Two Idiots Logging" today ?


Silver Lake, NY
Well.....not today, but Saturday.
-12 degrees


----------



## angelo c (Feb 2, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Silver Lake, NY
> Well.....not today, but Saturday.
> -12 degrees




...don't forget yer pic of you flyin the "two idiots.." colors


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 2, 2015)

angelo c said:


> ...don't forget yer pic of you flyin the "two idiots.." colors


Will do!


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 2, 2015)

What's your return policy on these shurtz?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 2, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> What's your return policy on these shurtz?


What shurtz?


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 2, 2015)

Ya no, doez shurtz yoo send muh.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 2, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Ya no, doez shurtz yoo send muh.


Ohhhhhh......
Umm....


----------



## Coro cutter (Feb 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> We're gonna start a pic thread I think



Hey guys if there is a pic of wearing of shirts thread started post it up.
Will join the thread once my shirts arrive international post.
Any ideas on a name for the thread...???
I got a couple. Names I would like to chuck out there they are

Phil
Adirondackstihl
Two idiots logging

I reckon could use some of those in the name of the thread

I'm sure the members will have some more ideas


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 3, 2015)

Got my shirt yesterday. Thanks Jeremy.


----------



## Rookie1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I made a thread for the short pics. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/2-idiots-logging-shirts-pics.272080/


----------



## nstueve (Feb 3, 2015)

Just got mine yesterday! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerking (Feb 3, 2015)

....had a lousy day today and I come home and the wife said I got somethin in the mail! Sure did! Thanks Jeremy!


----------



## Deets066 (Feb 3, 2015)

No shirts yet


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 3, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> No shirts yet


Thought you said you didn't want one?


----------



## Deets066 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 3, 2015)

Deets066 said:


>


----------



## Deets066 (Feb 3, 2015)

I like how ya let me wait that one out.

Good one


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 3, 2015)

Neck started itching right as my wife snapped the puc


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 3, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


>


Wrong thread dumbass


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 3, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Wrong thread dumbass


"I have a potty mouth"!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 3, 2015)

Fine......be like that


----------



## Snap (Feb 3, 2015)

Got mine.
How many idiots does that make?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 4, 2015)

I still have no ship to address for WoodBoss83.

Anybody seen him around or know him so I can get him his shirt?


----------



## WoodBoss83 (Feb 4, 2015)

pm sent
"I have a potty mouth"


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 4, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Neck started itching right as my wife snapped the puc



That picture just doesn't look correct, without a wallet chain.


----------



## jehu (Feb 5, 2015)

Mine came yesterday, thanks Jeremy!!


----------



## powerking (Feb 5, 2015)

....The BEST part of my day!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 5, 2015)

Wore today. Good looking out.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 5, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Wore today. Good looking out.


Hey Kevin!


----------



## TK (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't have one yet. I paid that extra $150 for express shipping like you said


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 7, 2015)

Boy he saw you coming my express shipping was only $100. Got my shirt yesterday, will wear it wth "I have a potty mouth" pride.


----------



## Ray Bell (Feb 12, 2015)

My wife in her shirt. Think I ordered the wrong size (XL)? She is 5', and 105 lbs


----------



## Ray Bell (Feb 12, 2015)

And she still thinks "I have a potty mouth" means Good For You!


----------



## snoozeys (Feb 12, 2015)

My 2 shirts arrived today ... very cool and thanks for the extra trouble of sending them to australia


----------



## Coro cutter (Feb 25, 2015)

[QUOTE="Adirondackstihl, post

OH I THINK ITS HERE....!!!!!!!!!!!!!
View attachment 407113


----------



## Coro cutter (Feb 25, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> [QUOTE="Adirondackstihl, post
> 
> OH I THINK ITS HERE....!!!!!!!!!!!!!View attachment 407112
> View attachment 407113





Omg


----------



## Deets066 (Feb 25, 2015)

You guys should have seen the looks I got wearing my shirt at the hospital when I was gettin my hand stiched up


----------



## Ray Bell (Feb 25, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> You guys should have seen the looks I got wearing my shirt at the hospital when I was gettin my hand stiched up


Ha, now that would have been fun to see. Stitches wearing that shirt, priceless!


----------



## Deets066 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Ha, now that would have been fun to see. Stitches wearing that shirt, priceless!


Should of had the nurse take a pic of the doc stichin me up with my shirt, that would have been good one.


----------



## CTYank (Feb 25, 2015)

Anybody else planning on picking up their shirt(s) at The Cutting Edge in April? I've not tipped buds about the surprise they'll be getting later.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Feb 26, 2015)

CTYank said:


> Anybody else planning on picking up their shirt(s) at The Cutting Edge in April? I've not tipped buds about the surprise they'll be getting later.


You're the only one John


----------



## Coro cutter (Mar 3, 2015)

[QUOTE="Adirondackstihl"

pictures





Me and my one and only bundle of joy

And my famous in new zealand
Two idiots logging shirts 
More pics to come Adirondackstihl


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 3, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> [QUOTE="Adirondackstihl"
> 
> pictures
> 
> ...



That's friggen awesome buddy!!
Keepem comin!!!!


----------



## Coro cutter (Mar 6, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> That's friggen awesome buddy!!
> Keepem comin!!!!




Oh I will

New Zealand chapter


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Brandon Miller (Mar 12, 2015)

I'll proudly be wearing my shirt this weekend in Nashville on vacation. Also Phil and i share the same birthday except I was born in 88. Adds sentimental value.

Also are you going to be ordering more shirts anytime soon?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 12, 2015)

Brandon Miller said:


> I'll proudly be wearing my shirt this weekend in Nashville on vacation. Also Phil and i share the same birthday except I was born in 88. Adds sentimental value.
> 
> Also are you going to be ordering more shirts anytime soon?



Oct 6 is my wedding anniversary.

Proabably won't be ordering any time soon. Maybe towards the end of the year I'll do a batch of hoodies?
Depends on interest


----------



## Coro cutter (Mar 12, 2015)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Oct 6 is my wedding anniversary.
> 
> Proabably won't be ordering any time soon. Maybe towards the end of the year I'll do a batch of hoodies?
> Depends on interest




Put me down for a hoodie please or two


----------



## Magnum783 (Mar 12, 2015)

I am in 2xl please XLT If it's available


----------



## Rookie1 (May 30, 2015)

I went to the Gtg in northern Ohio today and proudly wore my shirt.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (May 30, 2015)

Rookie1 said:


> I went to the Gtg in northern Ohio today and proudly wore my shirt. View attachment 427829


Awesome!!!!


----------



## mdavlee (May 30, 2015)

I wear one about once a week. I get all kinds of laughs and questions. It's been worn in I don't know how many states now and 2 provinces.


----------



## Coro cutter (May 30, 2015)

I should have gotten more t shirts Adirondackstihl as I've nearly worn out the first one
Everywhere I go here in NZ everyone tells me "love your shirt"!!!!!!
Or I get some weird stares from a lot of people
Once I was in a line waiting to lay a bill and could hear people laughing behind me and whispering it was quiet funny
The shirt is worn with pride.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (May 31, 2015)

I'll do some more at some point.
I wanna do something different with them


----------



## cgraham1 (May 31, 2015)

Rookie1 said:


> I went to the Gtg in northern Ohio today and proudly wore my shirt. View attachment 427829


Is that a Guido Salvage photobomb?


----------



## Rookie1 (May 31, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Is that a Guido Salvage photobomb?


Yep! I spent a lot of time talking to him and buying a small/narrow bow bar from him.


----------

